# craftsman 22.5hp kohler vtwin drive belt question



## travisg (Feb 9, 2013)

i'm new to tractor repair and maintenance and have a question about what the tractor accessory belt sequence should look like. i'm running the snowblower attachment and don't think i got the belt sequence right, bought it used and have no manual. any ideas where to obtain this manual?Model #917.258914
thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

lawnandgarden.manualsonline.com/


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

http://lawnandgarden.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/craftsman_lawn_mower_product_list.html


----------



## travisg (Feb 9, 2013)

awesome thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You can try this one too.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=917258914


----------

